# Friday Watch



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m working nights again so its my `Night Duty` watch









*Glycine Incursore, 17 Jewel Unitas 6497.*


















File Size: 97.96 KB

For some reason the dial looks a lot more yellow on this works computer then on HAL, I wonder which one is right


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Also yellow this very early morning

Doxa 600T Divingstar


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

too pissed & too slow - AAAAAARRRRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!























See here: http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=9609


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> too pissed & too slow - AAAAAARRRRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By 4 minutes









*Too slow, chicken marengo*


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Seiko Diver SKX171 from Roy on jubilee bracelet.

Still don't know if this combo works for me or not though







though the bracelet is very comfortable.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Couldnt be anything else today really


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Arrived yesterday.. we're bonding


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Had this for yonks as a non-runner, now fettled by a jolly fine fellow, and on the wrist today. Cheers Roy.









*Vostok 2414 movement, 1970's Amphibian case, less common enamel elapsed time bezel.*

Tried it out on a bog standard 18mm leather strap, but the case looked a bit big at the shoulders. So tried of on this - a Pulsar clone of a Seiko wave, cut down to fit 18mm. Does not look too bad methinks, but still not quite right.

Any ideas Russian fans?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nice one George. I would imagine it had a bracelet originally but I think your right to trim a 20mm or even 22mm to fit. Might be worth trying with a cheap leather first and see what it looks like.

I am not wearing a watch at the moment, day off so I'll be leaving the beater at home, haven't decided what to wear though.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

My 1964 Air King cal 1530


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Damn, this week has gone quickly - Seiko 6105-8000










Have a great weekend

Derek


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've gone seiko diver too!!!!


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Seiko diver for me too, Black Monster in my case.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

The usual Seiko Friday!!

Have just put on my Seiko 7002-7000 for a rare airing ...


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

This one just in today Eterna Monterey Val7750










Cheers Mal


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This for me managed to get a photo sorted.


----------



## waitingame (Apr 23, 2005)

I've been wearing this today


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

waitingame said:


> I've been wearing this today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice choice


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> ←
> ​


fantastic dial on that one Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mal52 said:


> This one just in today Eterna Monterey Val7750
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_MMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!! Nice!!!! _


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Been busy on a training course this week...

...but that hasn't stopped me buying new watches. Arrived home early today to find that no less than four new additions to the collection have arrived









I was wearing the Ventura v-tec Alpha earlier, but since getting home I've swapped to this:

*Services Regatta*










Someone else here has got one of these haven't they? Mac?

It sure is a fine, loud ticker!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ESL said:


> Had this for yonks as a non-runner, now fettled by a jolly fine fellow, and on the wrist today. Cheers Roy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking watch George









You`re right a normal 18mm strap would look a bit weedy on it so although as a veggie it pains me to say it









One of these from Roy might be better;












> Two Piece Military Style Leather Strap
> 
> Available in Black or dark Brown, 16,18 & 20mm
> 
> ...


http://www.rltwatches.com/acatalog/Military1.html

If anyone asks I didn`t suggest this, I wasn`t here


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> Been busy on a training course this week...
> 
> ...but that hasn't stopped me buying new watches. Arrived home early today to find that no less than four new additions to the collection have arrived
> 
> ...








































*I want it!!!!! *


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Obviously isn't you that's already got one then Mac! Sorry mate









You're right about those straps for George's Vostok. Exactly what I was going to suggest myself...

...except I forgot


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> Obviously isn't you that's already got one then Mac! Sorry mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a small collection of Services but would like to get a `Croydon` and now one a `Regatta`, that is a really nice watch, you did well









So if you ever decide to flip it









Here`s 2 I have;

*Services Marine, Made In Leicester, England.*


















File Size: 98.76 KB

* Services `Made In Gt. Britain`c1950`s `Jeweled` Movement*


















File Size: 47.65 KB


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

You're just evil Mr. Tips


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

one on each wrist


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

My Friday watch: (pic shamelessly robbed from some seller on the web whos name escapes me, sorry)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> You're just evil Mr. TipsÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So true
















Very nice Paul









But still not quite as nice as your`s Rich























Mind you I`d still have `em


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

PhilM said:


> This for me managed to get a photo sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice











waitingame said:


> I've been wearing this today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too for this one


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Dave E said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > This for me managed to get a photo sorted.
> ...


Yes I agree what is it Phil, the only thing I don't like is the crows foot if it's not issue.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Yes I agree what is it Phil, the only thing I don't like is the crows foot if it's not issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's an O&W MP2824 (I could be wrong, but aren't there 2 different dial designs available - ah, just looked, both have the crows foot)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ah yes of course!

It's just a bug bear I have about the crows foot going on everthing remotely mil style these days.

Werent these designed for the british military but never actually issued?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

They dont come much cheesier that this


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

That Russian was so bad, I had to put this on...doesn't run sadly, but takes me back to 1958, when I first wore it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Automatic 25 Jewel ETA 2824-2 with Hack seconds. This watch was originally designed for the British forces but was never issued, it has military markings on the back. 37mm All steel case. Screw down crown. Mineral glass. This watch is brand new and never been worn.
> 
> Two different dial designs available.


From RLT.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Dave E said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


I`ve got the MP2801 manual wind version, I`m not bothered by the crows foot (but understand why some don`t like it) however I do feel it would look better with 20mm lugs as the large dial size makes the 18mm strap look too small IMHO


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

OK, so its Sat morning here in Helsinki, but I had this on yesterday:










Seiko mid-sized modified with Tritium dial and hands...

Thanks

deano


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve got the MP2801 manual wind version, I`m not bothered by the crows foot (but understand why some don`t like it) however I do feel it would look better with 20mm lugs as the large dial size makes the 18mm strap look too small IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to think the same thing but a thick, non-tapered Aviator strap from TSS soon sorted that. Natos work well too.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

bluejay said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`ve got the MP2801 manual wind version, I`m not bothered by the crows foot (but understand why some don`t like it) however I do feel it would look better with 20mm lugs as the large dial size makes the 18mm strap look too small IMHO
> ...


Leather


----------

